# VA disability increase.



## IKE (Dec 26, 2018)

I received a welcome surprise in the mail yesterday, beginning Dec. 1st I'll be getting my monthly VA disability increased......I'm sure mama will be able to put the increase to good use.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2018)

Great news IKE!

It's nice to hear about something worthwhile being done with our tax dollars.


----------

